# Dirt 3 Gempad Problem



## cemo (19. Juni 2012)

Habe mir heute ein Speedlink XEOX Gamepad gekauft und wollte Dirt 3 damit zocken, nur leider geht das irgendwie nicht.
Kann das Gamepad nicht auswählen im Game Menü.
Unter Windows wird das Pad erkannt, aber nicht im Game -.-
Kann mir jemand helfen??


----------



## Shinchyko (20. Juni 2012)

Njo, es gibt noch ne Möglichkeit, das Pad mit einem Extraprogramm als Tipse auszugeben. Ansonsten sei gesagt, das der Xbox 360 Controller der beste mit der meisten Kompabilität ist. Ich benutz die Wireless-Variante regelmäßig und funzt einwandfrei 

So geht's: USB-Gamepad wird zur Tastatur - magnus - Magnus.de

Durchlesen, laden und benutzen


----------



## Supeq (20. Juni 2012)

Eine andere Möglichkeit ist noch der XBOX Controller Emulator MainPage - x360ce - What is x360ce and how use it - XBOX 360 Controller emulator - Google Project Hosting. Das Tool macht jedes Gamepad virtuell zum XBox-Controller^^


----------



## cemo (20. Juni 2012)

Hab hinbekommen, nicht so wie beschreiben, aber läuft .. Danke


----------

